# Hauntcon 2011



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hauntcon 2011 is coming up fast, anyone going?

http://www.hauntcon.com/


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im going!! Im definately doing the Davis MNTs.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I will be in attendance, although most of my time will be spent at Fear Fair, which is one of the haunts on the Friday night tour. They are open Saturday as well to the public.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I just saw that this was this weekend, and not too far from me... Would have been fun to meet up with some of you guys. oh well.


----------



## Edgar Allen (May 2, 2011)

*HauntCon 2011*

Just got back from HauntCon in Louisville Ky. would like the hear from anyone who went


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

turtle did you go? I was there... Wish I had met you


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I didn't get to go....just to much going on at the time.

Did anyone that went get pics?


----------

